# Opinions Wanted re Dining Room Modification



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

4 or 5 years is a life time in most homes. Do things for yourselves and like anyone else the next owners can change things to what they want. Or you could offer to take it out for them.


----------



## F250 (Feb 13, 2018)

Nahh... I won't be taking it out. I cut into the hardwood floor so I could install the tile flush with the top of the hardwood... I do NOT want to be patching that floor. If the purchasers really don't like it, they can deal with it themselves. I'm really just asking to gain some assurance that we didn't install an albatross in the dining room. We don't think so, but it would be good (comforting) to hear confirmation from others. We're going to enjoy it ourselves, that's for sure. It's been a long time since we learned to please ourselves with upgrades in lieu of doing upgrades to sell -- just for someone else to enjoy.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

F250 said:


> Nahh... I won't be taking it out. I cut into the hardwood floor so I could install the tile flush with the top of the hardwood... I do NOT want to be patching that floor. If the purchasers really don't like it, they can deal with it themselves. I'm really just asking to gain some assurance that we didn't install an albatross in the dining room. We don't think so, but it would be good (comforting) to hear confirmation from others. We're going to enjoy it ourselves, that's for sure. It's been a long time since we learned to please ourselves with upgrades in lieu of doing upgrades to sell -- just for someone else to enjoy.


 I would sit back and enjoy your work :biggrin2:


----------



## F250 (Feb 13, 2018)

We are certainly going to be enjoying the work.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

I think that it is a bonus to the room. 


Even if it is non-functional. It can still be an enhancement to a Candlelight dinner, if the new owner wants to use the room as a dining room. 

Or stay with the current use as a living room. 

Most people remodel to suit themselves anyway, after buying.


ED


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jun 15, 2018)

I was born in B'ham and still have a lot of family there.
it seems like all the homes I have visited up that way,
everyone had either a coal stove or wood burning fireplace.
if you do choose to go with a fireplace, I would suggest
the nice upscale gas logs type. so the new owners (or you)
won't have to worry about the fuel source.

I moved to S. GA around 1988 and closed in the garage
to make a family room with a wood burning fireplace. I liked it
so much that I found a complete fireplace unit on C/L for $75
and put in the office of my sign shop office and LOVED it !!!


----------



## F250 (Feb 13, 2018)

Thanks for the input. It has helped us "feel better" about the investment, but like I mentioned earlier, we are going to enjoy it ourselves regardless of what a future buyer may or may not like about it.

Our FP is definitely just an ornamental investment, but does have an electrical outlet in it (dedicated 15 amp circuit) for some inexpensive decorative style "fires", decorative lights, etc. We were not going to go the full "working FP" route because I was not going to add the flue with all of the associated headaches of meeting fire codes and whatnot.

I only have a few pieces of trim and mortaring the brick joints left (yes, I glued the half bricks onto the backer board and will mortar the joints the same way I would have for grouting in tile), and then it can be painted and truly finished. I'll post a picture once it's finished this weekend.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

Provided the room is still large enough for a table for 8 (6 minimum) and clear paths then the fireplace is a wash. Some will consider it an asset, some will be neutral and very few will consider it a deal killer.


The only time I've heard negative comments about a FP in any room was when it took up way too much space and I've seen a lot of houses.


----------



## F250 (Feb 13, 2018)

Thanks, Colby.

The issue of space was thoroughly discussed and considered, and it was my biggest concern. Admittedly, it's not a huge room (living, dining, or other), but I believe the FP surround does not encroach excessively into the space for a table and chairs. In fact, that is the primary reason for me cutting the tile hearth _into_ the floor -- a completely flush surface -- to eliminate any potential for tripping over an elevated hearth surface. Along those same lines, I also kept the top mantle shelf overhang to a minimum.


----------



## F250 (Feb 13, 2018)

Project complete. Picture below. More pictures of the process are in my album (linked below).

https://www.diychatroom.com/members/f250-522305/albums/faux-fireplace-living-room/


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

Room looks large enough to me.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

It looks lovely and elegant. :thumbsup:
Even if you wanted to make it a dining room, it works, 
as many Victorian homes have a fireplace in the dining room. 
Enjoy your new living room makeover.


----------



## F250 (Feb 13, 2018)

Thanks for the encouragement. We're really happy with it, and are already enjoying the room... much more so, even, than any room we've ever had in a house. 

The final FP dimensions are 44" W (main case, not top shelf) x 50" H. The overall room dimensions are roughly 15'x12', the new FP being on the 12' wall. The top shelf of the FP surround protrudes approximately 22" away from the wall., and the tile hearth extends approximately 9 inches into the floor space (from the surround's front surface), but the tile is also perfectly flush with the hardwood flooring.


----------



## maria325 (Sep 24, 2018)

It looks so nice and cosy. I think it's a good investment and a nice surprise for the future owners.


----------

